

Where are the Indian hackers? - aswanson
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/schrage/21830/

======
bosky101
About indian hackers... ohh they're out there all right... they're out there.

indian cities like chennai ,bangalore,bombay ,pune and delhi have really
making the most of the unconference,hacker & silicon valley culture that's
slowly building up.

There have always been examples of startups with a combination of design and
development teams across india and us can do . take zimbra, riya , slingshot
,et cetera, or the startups more established in india like zoho and slideshare
. but for the smaller ones, you need to keep your eyes glued to unconferences
and blogs.

If you're flying down to india, you might want to subscribe to
<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/group/3556/> for the upcoming unconferences .

Its run by gud friend - and pythonista siddhi govindraj who for instance runs
a one man project management s/w called silver stripe. Hey i think i might
even talk more about the best hacker's in india i've had the privilege of
...uhmm adding to their feed subscriber list 8 )

ravi mohan, who just happened to port all of google director peter norvig's AI
book code to java - is a one-man hacker working on nothing but the best of AI
related work for the past few years.

swaroop ch whose python hackery got him into adobe's flex team in india ,has
written a book on python .he's one of the inventors of the ipod charger called
ion.

gopal v , heads the open source project dotGNU,apart from contributions to
native php code from yahoo's bangalore office is one of the most talented
native code hacker's out there when it comes to the open source stack.

sriram krishnan, who 's story and 'curve to geekdom' is possibly the most
enchanting, is a great example of a hacker getting noticed in the blogosphere,
and all the way to microsoft.he nows works in the popfly team at redmond.

sidu ponnappa, is very 'agile' hacker with very diverse skill sets working in
thoughtworks bangalore, apart from a very interesting mobile sideline project
with a few friends called inactiv .

abdul qabiz , macromedia/adobe/yahoo/ and now hacker at Nanocasts r&r(called
Mixercast ) is a also a hacker in the flash/flash space.

pvsundarram, who's addiction for designing scalable apps from native mvc to
jabber & erlang ,to javascript hackery has taken this hacker to be invited for
a number of startups in bangalore,bombay and chennai. he now works at zoomin
,and was my colleague at tutorvista where we worked on the whiteboard & chat
collaboration product.

balakumar muthu , anantha narasimhan , antano solari, i could go on..

Heck, even i've quit and now finally taken time off to hack up a few open
source projects ,apart from bootstrapping for the startup i'm co-founding .
(Note: this is where i hint that ppl interested in joined me can ping me ;) )

one thing about all of them is that they're all got a very diverese
skillset,and can express themselves verry well.i could go on with more people
i know..hmm wish i could export my google opml .... The day of reckoning will
however be when the first ycombinator with indian hacker's . Grab a couple of
the names from above and make a team - now that my friends will be history in
the making 8 )

But anyways - in the end we've can't say that we don't have the hacker's right
now . i think it's the "getting it to market" ability that we are still
perfecting. and part of that has to do with the eco-system for startups and
entrepreneurs...

The good news is that that's exactly what is fortunately getting better ... in
fact when i read "icon : steve jobs" a few quarters ago - i could'nt help but
notice how lucky i was to be in india right now. Very much reminiscent of the
hacker culture from the 1980's ...

Can't wait to get started 8 )

Keep Clicking,

Bhasker V Kode hacker,proud to be indian... 8 )

~~~
bosky101
UPDATE : hey i just heard about Yahoo's "HackDay India" . well that might not
be too bad a place to find 200 odd hackers assemble together 8 )

links to the hacker's above as well as hackday india at my blog
[http://bosky101.blogspot.com/2007/09/where-are-indian-
hacker...](http://bosky101.blogspot.com/2007/09/where-are-indian-hackers-
boskys-reply.html)

------
bluishgreen
Q:Where are the Indian hackers? A:Mountain View.

~~~
bosky101
+1 8 )

------
nreece
I'm an Indian, but based in Australia. I doubt many Indian hackers know about
this site or YC for that matter yet. Besides, most Indian startups focus on
the domestic market, and the hacker community is more localized comparitively.

However the wave is catching up:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=indian+startups](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=indian+startups)
and I'm sure you'll see a lot more hackers and startups emerging from India in
the near future.

------
ajju
Present!

Most of the Indian hackers in the US are on the west coast (Silicon Valley and
Seattle).

Most of the Indian hackers in India are in Bangalore, Hyderabad and Pune. Some
have startups but most are still working at big companies and plotting on how
to get funding. The culture of entrepreneurship is still very young in India
and getting funding isn't easy.

------
dood
I've noticed a significant increase in the amount of blog posts I've read
about programming/startups/hacking written by Indians in the past few months.
One persons view, certainly, but I have a feeling I'm seeing the beginnings of
a trend.

------
S78648007
HELLO ALL HACKER FOR INDIA\

U NOT A GREAT OK

AGAR APNE PER ITANA BHAROSA HE TO

S78648007 MY ACCOUNT HACK KARO

HI HI HI

------
kashif
We are coming...

~~~
comatose_kid
Cue scene of 1000s of Indian hackers cresting a hill, each holding a copy of
SICP.

~~~
kashif
LOL :D

